# Home made Rack system



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

this is my old reptile room.


----------



## mimmy (Apr 24, 2007)

Your "old" reptile room? Wheres the new one?! Pretty cool though- thanks for sharing


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 24, 2007)

i reckon lol. Great set up, thanks for sharing


----------



## cmclean (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent Retic... Very nice setup...Where do you keep your big girl in that pic? 
Gosh,, lets go to the US for a visit.....
Up to that retic...


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

i sold all of it during my move. I know only keep Antarasia species and some balls in small racks.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep! That's an awesome looking "old" reptile room!!! :lol: I can't wait to see your new one


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 24, 2007)

that must suck you had to sell it. very nice setup indeed


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

I built most of it. My set up is much smaller now.


----------

